# John Deere LA 105 won't start



## mx468 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a new to me LA 105 tractor that worked great for about 2 weeks after I bought it on craigslist this past summer and than after I let it sit for about a week it didn't start. I bought a new battery and everything was great for a day or two. I cleaned out my carb, changed fuel filter, trickle charger on battery, 12.5 volts reading, engine oil, air filter, spark plug, checked all wiring, safety and brake switches, tried starter fluid, and checked my ignition switch, wheww... and when I turn my key to start up the tractor, it turns over and almost seems like it wants to catch but doesn't start. I'm at my wits end. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## tarren85 (Feb 8, 2014)

Did you check to see if it was getting any fuel? And did it run off the either that you sprayed?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Farmer87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Check fuel hoses to might have been hole in them and it might be sucking air there hard to find might be better off replacing them to be on the say side


----------

